# OK to jumper AC on prop controller to power 2 solenoids off one cord?



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

I've always run a power cord, whether it be a cut-off 120v AC cord or a wal-wart, to each triggered item on a prop (eg solenoids). The other day I got to thinking: what a waste, why not jumper the power source to the next input?

So, in the expert drawing below, is this feasible or am I missing something?








(Sorry my diagram isn't to the level of DarkLore's)

Any issues here? Also, I've never used capacitors or diodes when powering a prop controller - any real need to?


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

one thing first. the orange triangle with the G...is that meaning ground? are you using a 3 prong AC cord? Don't tie WHT, BLK, or RED to ground. Green and bare copper only. this inst like DC. otherwise Yeah that's fine, as its a parallel circuit. I would recomend using an inline fuse so if one of the connections comes loose to ground you won't smoke something.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, you're right - ignore the "G" and the "orange thing" is supposed to be a wirenut - lol


----------

